# My Short-Lived Home Ownership Experience



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2014)

They claim that one of the American dreams is to own your own home.

I'm here to tell you that it's actually a nightmare.

I scrimped and saved for years to be able to afford a nice house, and finally in 1998 I bought one.

This was the built-in bookcase in the master bedroom.



Nice, huh?

Until one day I tripped and grabbed the edge of the bookcase ...



What the ... ?!? I got to my feet and cautiously peered around the corner of the case, only to see ...



Curiouser and curiouser! The realtor never mentioned this "feature". I slowly took the first few steps down and saw ...



A spiral staircase?!? INSIDE MY WALLS??? What in the world ... I grabbed a flashlight and my hunting knife, just in case, and sweating like a drunken sailor I made my way down the staircase to find ...


*< CONTINUED IN PART 2 >*​


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 11, 2014)

I am going out soon.....can I cope with the suspense?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> I am going out soon.....can I cope with the suspense?



Only time will tell - BWAAAAA-hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh my God Phil......I love mysteries. Hurry, hurry.layful:


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 16, 2014)

I think that is cool!


----------

